# Drennan Ruten



## ninja1 (29. Juli 2001)

Hi,Hat jemand information über die Drennan Super IM8 12 Ft Feeder die Drennan Medium Feeder,Zebco Trophy Feeder und wo ungefähr deren neupreis liegt?  Kann man Medium Feeders eigentlich auch in Seen oder stark fliessenden Gewässern benutzen?[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von ninja1 am 29-07-2001 um 08:57.]


----------



## CarphunterLuenen (29. Juli 2001)

Hallo Ninja,nach den Preisen müßte ich mich erst erkundigen.
Wenn Du in stark fliesenden Flüßen angeln möchtest brauchst Du eine Heavy Feeder.
Im See auf normale Entfernung reicht eine Medium aber wenn Du weit raus willst oder must ist auch eine Heavy Feeder von Vorteil

------------------
Tight Line
wünscht
Holger von  
      www.carp-fishing.de      und Moderator von   www.angeln.de


----------



## ninja1 (29. Juli 2001)

hi,Wie schwer muss denn ein futterkorb sein bei einer extra heavy feeder um in talsperren weit auszuwerfen und welche form sollten futterkörbe für stehende gewässer und fliessende gewässer haben??


----------



## Rotauge (29. Juli 2001)

Ja Drennan Ruten, mein Traum..., aber eben ein Traum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## Hummer (30. Juli 2001)

Hallo ninja,Du mußt Dein Fertigvorfach nicht anknoten, sondern einschlaufen. Das geht so:
Führe die Schlaufe des Fertigvorfachs durch den Wirbel oder die Schlaufe in der Hauptschnur (auf Franky´s Zeichnung super zu sehen). Anschließend führe den Haken des Fertigvorfachs durch die Schlaufe des Fertigvorfachs und ziehe am Haken, bis die Schlaufe des Fertigvorfachs sich zusammenzieht und aussieht wie ein kleiner Knoten. Ist aber keiner, Du kannst die Sache einfach wieder auseinanderschieben und ein anderes Vorfach einschlaufen.Petri!Hummer


----------



## ninja1 (30. Juli 2001)

danke für die antwort,hummer.....ist total logisch,manchmal denkt man alles ist schwerer als es wirklich ist


----------



## Franky (30. Juli 2001)

Hey Ralf,treffend wie immer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Hummer (30. Juli 2001)

Danke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petri!Hummer


----------



## Franky (31. Juli 2001)

Moin Ninja,um besonders weit zu werfen, gibt es "Spezialfutterkörbe", die das Blei nicht an der Seite, sondern "unten" montiert haben. Der Vorteil ist, daß der Schwerpunkt beim Wurf "vorne" liegt und so besonders hohe Reichweiten erzielt werden.
Das GESAMTgewicht des Futterkorbs sollte sich nach Deiner Rute richten. Im See ist es fast egal, welches Eigengewicht (ohne Futter!) der Korb hat, da er kaum Strömung ausgesetzt ist. Dort kannst Du mit viel Probiererei das optimale Gewicht (natürlich MIT Futter) ausprobieren. Das kann von Rute zu Rute unterschiedlich sein, aber als Anhaltspunkt setz mal 80% des max. WGs an. Als Beispiel: Heavy-Feeder mit einem WG bis 150 g (Heavy-Feeder sortiere ich von 120 - 180 g ein) -> 80% = 120 g GESAMTgewicht. Je nach Größe des Korbs setz mal davon 60% Eigengewicht an und Rest Futter. Das wäre ein Futterkorb mit ca. 70 g Eigengewicht.
Soviel zur Theorie... In der Praxis sieht das so aus, daß natürlich auch die Schnurstärke, Luftwiderstand Deiner Montage etc. das ganze beeinflussen.
Für stehende Gewässer kannst Du fast jede Bauform eines Futterkorbs nehmen. Egal ob offene Plastikkörbchen mit Löchern, Drahtkörbe mit Blei jeder Form und Art.
Im Fluß sieht das wegen der Strömung schon anders aus. Form und Gewicht des Bleis bestimmen die Stabilität in der Strömung. Ich nehme gerne Drahtkörbe mit Nockenbleiplatten oder exzentrische Bleischlitten - diese haben sich für die Weser bewährt. Das Gewicht hängt dann von der Strömung ab, und die wiederum davon, wie die beiden Wehre, zwischen den ich hier sitze geregelt sind. Manchmal reichen 30 g Eigengewicht dicke aus, manchmal kommt man mit 70 g immer noch in die Bredouille. Direkt hinter dem Wehr Intschede (Nähe Verden/Aller) bleibt ein Korb mit 100 g Eigengewicht kaum liegen. (Die Rheinangler werden sich über diese Leichtgewichte jetzt totlachen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Noch ein Tip zur Montage des ganzen: Finger weg von diesen Casting-Booms!!!!! Das mag mit Picker-Rütchen vielleicht funktionieren, aber für die Futterkorbangelei hat sich diese Montage hier bei mir und meinen Sportfreunden bewährt:

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## ninja1 (31. Juli 2001)

danke für die tips,ich habe aber sehr viele fertiggebundende vorfächer,kann ich da wo das vorfach eingesschlauft werden soll,auch einen kleinen tönnchenwirbel einhängen um ganz einfach die vorfächer zu wechseln anstatt sie in die schlaufe zu knoten?


----------



## Rotauge (31. Juli 2001)

Noch gibt&acute;s die beiden Drennan Ruten bei Ebay, liegen jeweils über 100,- DM.


------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------

